# Party mom faces charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Cops say she allowed teens to drink alcohol in her Hingham home*


_By KRISTEN WALSH
The Patriot Ledger_

HINGHAM - Police plan to charge the mother of a Hingham High School student with providing alcohol to a group of teens found partying at her home on Beal Street.

Police who answered noise complaints at the home of Robin Chamberlain the night of Nov. 9 said they found 19 teens partying and drinking. As many as 20 others fled when police arrived, said Lt. Michael Peraino.

Police found teenagers standing in the driveway and saw several jumping out of a second-floor window, Peraino said.

He said Chamberlain was not home, and her teenage daughter let police into the house.

Inside, teens were running up and down stairs. There were empty alcohol containers littering the back deck and one youth was running from the house with two cases of beer.

Chamberlain arrived home while police were still there, Peraino said.

''Officers were very concerned about her apparent lack of concern over the incident, because she kept telling the kids that they did nothing wrong and their behavior was normal,'' Peraino said.

While police were there, Chamberlain told teens that the officers didn't know what they were doing. She told her daughter that she was aware of what she was doing and that it was OK and normal, that she had done nothing wrong, and that she was not in any trouble, Peraino said.

He said Chamberlain told the officers that she loved all the children and had no concerns about them being there and having alcohol at the house.

Chamberlain will be summonsed to Hingham District Court where she will be charged with furnishing alcohol to minors and keeping a noisy or disorderly house.

Peraino said police also contacted the Department of Social Services to file a report of suspected child abuse.

Reached by phone yesterday, Chamberlain would not talk about the charges. ''There's been enough written about this,'' she said.

Some of the teens were members of the high school football team and drama club. The Patriot Ledger reported Saturday that those students have been temporarily banned from activities at school.

The district court charges against Chamberlain are misdemeanors, punishable by a fine or jail sentence.

Peraino said none of the teens found at the house will be charged.

When officers first arrived at the home shortly after 10:30 p.m., they called for back-up. The party took place on the Thursday night before Veterans Day, when there was no school the next day.

Officers collected IDs from 19 teens. ''Police told them to contact their parents to have them come pick them up so that they would not be driving,'' Peraino said.

He said sending the teens home with parents was a judgment call by officers at the house, who had the option of arresting them or bringing them to the station and calling parents from there.

Police told parents who picked up their teens about Chamberlains apparent lack of concern about the drinking, Peraino said.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Great mother


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I hate parents who think they have to be "cool"


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Should of locked them all up


----------



## nirtallica (Jul 2, 2004)

PDExplorer3 said:


> Should of locked them all up


I know, you have never had a beer uder the age of 21, right? Don't forget that next time you crack a beer.


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

PDExplorer3 said:


> Should of locked them all up


Where were you raised in a convent?


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Kick the kids to tje parents..If a kid is an ass arrest him.. The mother of the house should be punched inthe face.....then charged... What an ass.


----------

